
Focus, entertain, or both? - revorad
http://sivers.org/boring
======
gbog
One thing to remember is that most writers did write too much. Take George
Simenon, he would be greater had he signed less pages.

There is a current fad in showing everything, but it has not always been like
this and many artist would burn their drafts with many good reasons.

Sometime I feel many people would rather be toilet perfume everyone buys than
French perfume.

------
orangethirty
You work and showcase it. If people find it boring, then let them. Audiences
come and go, but what you do stays put. Though I would change the focus a bit,
and let the audience see a _behind-scenes-look_. Some will bail. New people
will arrive. Most will not change or even care.

------
morganb180
I'm going through this right now. Not so much the part that anyone _wants_ to
hear what I have to say, because that number is in the low single digits, but
more the part that I'm really focused on learning a new skill (Obj-C) and
therefore don't have the time to do things that I normally do (e.g. blog, read
new books, etc.)

It's tough to give it up, because there is a desire to want do it all, but in
reality there isn't time. For me, I've been wanting to learn to code for at
least 15 years, so giving up most other things to make time for it at last
makes sense. I'm glad I have, because I'm finally tackling something that's
hung over my head for years. But I definitely get the itch to go back to what
I was doing before.

------
tunesmith
For musicians, maybe some sorta co-op label (run entirely by the musicians in
question) would be in order. One person is visible/showing while the others
are working - meanwhile, the fans follow the collective.

------
suprasanna
The pro side to easier access to larger and larger audiences is the ability to
find a niche audience (or have a niche audience find you via Twitter). This
turns your 'boring' pursuit of mastery into something of interest, and maybe
even guidance, to a large group of people.

Not quite a direct answer, more of a thought sapling.

------
javajosh
Focus is clearly the most important.

Entertainment and the status you get from it is only as useful as the amount
of influence that status yields, and influence is only beneficial in
proportion to your conviction and the quality of your ideas. Improving the
quality of your ideas require an unwavering focus.

Focus is the key.

